

Status Report: Liars and Outliers - billswift
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/10/status_report_l.html

======
billswift
"It's a language that's more intuitive. We already know about moral pressure,
peer pressure, and legal pressure. Reputational pressure, institutional
pressure, and security pressure is much less of a stretch. And it puts
security back in a more sensible place. Security is a mechanism; trust is the
goal."

Repeat that last line: "Security is a mechanism; trust is the goal."

What other mechanisms do you see helping improve social trust?

